# MY BULKING DIET OPINIONS NEEDED



## dnf03 (Sep 21, 2007)

looking to gain weight

i have dabbled in weights before but never got seriously into it

just started doing a 3 day split

workout diet is typically

meal 1:2 scoops whey made with 250ml milk

meal 2:60g oats 1 pint milk+ 2 yolks/3 whites

meal 3:tin of tuna on wholemeal toast(2 slices)

workout

meal 4:2 scoops whey made with 250 mm milk

meal 5:12oz steak with baked potato,green beans(sometimes i have lamb or chicken etc)

meal 6:2 whole eggs/3 whites + pint milk

meal 7:2 scoops whey 250ml milk

opinions wanted


----------



## dnf03 (Sep 21, 2007)

anyone?


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

If your going to eat eggs then have 3 full eggs, No need for 2 whites n 3 yolks or whatever.


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Hey DNF,

That doesn't sound like a lot of food to me for a bulk?

How is it working for you at the moment?


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

What weight are you currently? What are the timings on the meals? What's your 3day split?


----------



## dnf03 (Sep 21, 2007)

just starting back to be honest,havn't touched weights for about 5 years

im about 16 1/2 stone

meals usually go as follows

10.00am:whey+milk

10.30amats+eggs

12.00:tuna toast

2.00:workout

3.00:whey+milk

3.30:main meal

6.00:granola bar(love em)+pint milk

9.00:eggs or tuna toast again

11.00:whey and milk

training is

mon:rest

tue:chest+tri

wed:rest

thur:back+bis

fri:rest

sat:delts+calfs

sun:rest

oh and before you ask 10.00am is when i wake up

i work from 5 til 8

thats the reason i want to really have a go this time around as i have loads of free time now

what else can i add to boost cals but i dont want to add to much fat


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

My stomach hurts just thinking about that much whey and milk.

If you must drink your protein use caesin especially before bed.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

dnf03 said:


> training is
> 
> mon:rest
> 
> ...


What about the rest of your legs?


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

robbiedont said:


> What about the rest of your legs?




Rest of his legs?!

Who cares as long as his calves look good in shorts thats all that matters!

I swear some of things you guys say:gun:


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Con said:


> Rest of his legs?!
> 
> Who cares as long as his calves look good in shorts thats all that matters!
> 
> I swear some of things you guys say:gun:


lol


----------



## dnf03 (Sep 21, 2007)

lol

my stomach is fine with that

can anyone suggest any improvements

christ i thought i was eating to much


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

dnf03 said:


> lol
> 
> my stomach is fine with that
> 
> ...


Your eating too little IMO.

I suggest 3 quality meals 250 grams of meat or ten egg whites with 4 yolks with 100 grams of brown rice or 100 grams of oats with green veg along with 3 shakes of 50 grams of protein from caesin 100 grams of oats with a spoon full of peannut butter.

Growth accurs much slower than most people believe.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

But seriously, when do you train the rest of your legs?


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

robbiedont said:


> But seriously, when do you train the rest of your legs?


Yeah.

Swap the delts around add it to chest work out and make it a day of squats leg curls and calve raises job done.


----------



## dnf03 (Sep 21, 2007)

so anymore advice on adding more food?

im counting somewhere between 300-350g protein

what can i add to it?

my main meal usually consists of 400g meat

(steak on training days)

i was thinking about ditching whey as a last meal and adding a good weight gainer like pro mass or reflex mass

any thoughts on this folks


----------

